# Rachio Gen 2 Review



## dfw_pilot

I've been using this WiFi smart controller for around a month and wanted to start a dedicated thread about its use. I'm happy to give my thoughts on it, and hear from others on what they think of it and how they've managed its feature set.



My only other experience with controllers is a Hunter X-Core and Irrigation Caddy, both of which I have decommissioned. In other words, I don't have much of a sample set to say it's fantastic compared to other smart controllers, but I can say it's a lot better than the previous two I've used. My impression so far as that I really appreciate how smart it is. However, it's only as smart as the information you feed into it. If you don't have a weather station close by or are too far off on your guesses about soil type, root depth, or moisture depletion levels, it won't be much help to you or your lawn.

Setup was very straightforward. It needs 2.4 GHz WiFi to operate and you need an modern version of iOS or Android to set it up to join your network. Mine is installed in the garage and changing over the wires from my Irrigation Caddy was easy after I took a picture of which wire went to which zone. Unlike some internet controllers, this Gen 2 has manual controls behind its panel if you just want to work manually. If you lose internet access, the programs will still run but without the aid of updated weather information. Like Nest, the only way to reach your controller is via the Rachio servers, so if the company goes under, you'll lose connectivity assuming no one else buys the company or assets. I don't worry about things like that when I use a quality product, but it may concern some. There is both web and app access to the interface, but the app is much more detailed.

One of the best reasons for me to go with the Rachio is that it uses personal weather station data for free, of which I have one. (RainMachine and others will do this, too.) Other controllers like the Hydrawise (which looks fantastic) charge for the use of integrating personal weather station data. The Rachio online community is very vibrant and I'm hopeful that they might even integrate soil moisture data from weather stations into the Rachio brain. Lots of improvements have been implemented over the last few years, unlike other controllers (ahem). So, check a map of your area and see if you have a neighbor around you who is helping out by providing weather data, or maybe you live near an airport or school that has weather data provided. The closer the station, the better accuracy you'll have for rain totals. My mom lives just a couple miles from me and our rain totals can vary wildly, so not having a station near you might be troublesome (or an excuse to get a weather station!).

Further setup on the app is easy and kinda fun. Label your zones and add pictures if you like. Drilling down, you'll enter things like grass and soil type, slope, amount of sun or shade, irrigation type, and my favorite: _"Advanced."_ There are lots of settings, and changing one can affect the others, so you'll want to experiment, and make slow changes to observe what happens. In my opinion, the two most important things to get right in the settings are nozzle rate and allowed depletion. The Rachio uses calculated E/T (evapotranspiration) to determine when to water and you'll set the allowed depletion percentage of calculated moisture loss in the soil to trigger irrigation. For me, with Bermuda, a tough southern grass, the default depletion value of 50% was going to irrigate too much, in my opinion, so I'm experimenting down in the 70% range (a drier value). Getting that setting to match your expectations or what your grass really needs will take a bit of work, but I don't think it's beyond anyone who has a login here.

​
The other setting that is important to get right is the rate for which type of nozzle you have on your sprinklers in each zone. I used short rain gauges to see what my actual irrigation rate was to determine inches per hour. When you know this about your own system, you then set up each zone and choose a nozzle and you can skip their default nozzles/rates and create a custom nozzle that matches the rate that your system actually delivers. I have several custom nozzles, named "Front Sprays", "Side Yard Sprays", "Back Yard Rotor" and so forth. When you create a custom nozzle, you also set a rate, so I just used the rate at which I had calculated with the rain gauges. What is nice is that all the settings are specific to each zone, so that differences in your yard and irrigation system can be easily catered for.

I really like the cycle and soak feature because I have a high clay content in my soil. The system is smart enough that if it wants a 30 minute soak time, it will water other zones while it is waiting for the first zone to finish absorbing the water. Also, each zone is treated like its own little yard, so that my flower beds that are almost always in shade are watered every couple weeks, while my back yard is watered more often. Looking at the calendar view in the Flex Daily mode, two or three days in a row of watering may appear, but clicking on each day, I can see that on that day it is only watering one or two zones, because those zones have reached the depletion level of moisture. This is really nice for those that have large lawns where watering it all on one day would take too long. I really like that it can keep track of multiple zones' moisture levels and take care of all of them on its own.



There are four watering schedules to choose from, each with varying degrees of predictability or savings, and each is customizable to your whims. I have two-day a week watering restrictions, but a simple e-mail to my water district let me know that if one has a "smart" controller, the restrictions don't apply! That revelation opened my eyes to the Flex Daily schedule where it can water any day of the week. That's great because it opens up flexibility on what zone can be watered, and when. If you are on watering day restrictions (But, make sure that with a Rachio, that you really have restrictions or not) the other programs will work for you. Beyond the schedules, there is always a manual ability to water via the device on the wall, or the nifty remote on the app. The remote is nice when working with one zone, or if you just want to test the system zone by zone.

The integration of a nearby weather station is a really nice feature. It acts as a rain sensor, a freeze sensor, IFTTT actions can be integrated, and of course the Rachio looks ahead into the forecast to decide when and how to water while keeping track of past rainfall amounts. In the end, I'm excited to see how the Rachio does in comparison to my soil moisture data. I don't believe I have it dialed in 100% because it is watering a little more often than I would based on soil moisture (opposed to an E/T calculation), but that is probably due to 1) My settings not being dialed in just right, 2) I'm a stingy water miser. Don't forget, that I also really enjoy this unit because I'm gone all the time, for long periods of time, and this allows me to keep tabs on my lawn while away. If you are home everyday, these controllers can be full of geeky fun, but all the brains and formulas in the world are hard pressed to do better than just a quick barefoot walk on your grass. If you are new to lawn care, sometimes the simplest plan of a rain gauge on the fence combined with a manual on-off controller can do just as great a job.

dfw

Rachio.com
Rachio Support Articles
Rachio Community
Rachio on Amazon

​


----------



## Mightyquinn

Very thorough review!! I've had mine for about a year now and hopefully will be able to tinker around with it a little more and get it dialed in just right. I do like all the adjustable features on it.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Do you know if they ever came out with the update to use a flow meter with it?


----------



## southernguy311

I just got a survey the other day asking if I would be interested in a wireless flow meter and how likely I would be to buy one. I use the gen 1 unit I picked up last year on sale and I love it.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> Do you know if they ever came out with the update to use a flow meter with it?


Per their website:



> The Rachio 2nd Generation Smart Sprinkler Controller is compatible with the following flow sensors:
> 
> *Badger*
> 
> 228PV15
> 228PV20
> 
> *CST*
> 
> FSI-T10-001
> FSI-T15-001
> FSI-T20-001
> 
> *Toro*
> 
> TFS-050
> TFS-075
> TFS-100
> TFS-150
> TFS-200
> 
> *Rachio's 1st Generation Smart Sprinkler Controller is not compatible with wired flow sensors.*





southernguy311 said:


> I just got a survey the other day asking if I would be interested in a wireless flow meter and how likely I would be to buy one. I use the gen 1 unit I picked up last year on sale and I love it.


That's neat that they're gauging interest and not completely leaving the Gen 1 customers behind. On a similar note, they didn't leave this guy stuck with a sensor they thought they would be able to support. Great customer service!


----------



## Mightyquinn

I saw that list too but never heard anything of it coming out of beta testing. The sensors are quite expensive but it would be neat to see how much water I actually use/save every year or month.


----------



## atc4usmc

Great review; I got the Rachio last summer when I had my system installed and like it a lot! I don't have anything to compare it to but still it works great for me.


----------



## Ware

atc4usmc said:


> Great review; I got the Rachio last summer when I had my system installed and like it a lot! I don't have anything to compare it to but still it works great for me.


It seems to be a great controller. Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Mightyquinn

atc4usmc said:


> Great review; I got the Rachio last summer when I had my system installed and like it a lot! I don't have anything to compare it to but still it works great for me.


Welcome to TLF!!!

I'm loving mine just for the ability to turn the zones on from my phone while I'm in the yard when doing my initial checks for the Spring and making sure everything is spraying where it's suppose to.


----------



## atc4usmc

MQ, yeah thats why I wanted it (to run remotely) plus I am a gadget geek too. I needed to be able to monitor and run the controller while away from the home; active duty USMC and spent the last year in AL away from my home in Raleigh. Brought the family with me and just hired a landscaper to maintain the lawn. He installed the irrigation and is as picky as I am so I trust him to do right. The controller has exceeded my needs and wants for monitoring and controlling, plus the customer service with Rachio is top-notch.

Been on the ATY forums for a couple years and just found this one so bouncing between the two to read threads...most of the stuff I read and posts I follow are from you, Ware, and DFW. Anyway, thanks for the welcome and I look forward to reading more threads and learning.

Oh- BTW, I have recently secured a JD 180C thats in immaculate condition and will be having it delivered when I return to Raleigh. I cannot wait to get started with reel mowing and show off what I have read and learned from these forums.


----------



## Topcat

I. NEED. THIS. This will be the third controller for my system in five years. Welp, off to Amazon.com...


----------



## dfw_pilot

Topcat, before you buy, checkout PWSWeather.com and make sure there is a weather station nearby for better accuracy.


----------



## Topcat

dfw_pilot said:


> Topcat, before you buy, checkout PWSWeather.com and make sure there is a weather station nearby for better accuracy.


 :thumbup: 
Thanks for the link. There is one that is about three miles from my location, another about 5 miles, then several more a little further out.


----------



## Topcat

Placed the order today. Hope to have it wired up and working by Saturday.


----------



## dfw_pilot

:thumbup:


----------



## T-Roy Jenkins

I've had mine for a couple months and so far it's done what I ordered it for. It views forecasts or historical rainfall for the past few days and adjusts watering accordingly. I haven't gotten into any advanced features yet. I figure I'll play a bit more once I get the sprinklers all tuned in. The Personal Weather Station is a great tip. Just because a station is on Weather Underground doesn't mean it's going to be compatible. I have several stations within 2 miles but none of hem are on the PWS site. My closest station is 5 miles away. Last big rain dropped about 1.5 inches on my house and almost double at the closest station. Integration with Weather Underground would be great.


----------



## dfw_pilot

T-Roy Jenkins said:


> Integration with Weather Underground would be great.


As it was explained to me, the integration of WU won't happen because of the licensing fees charged. If the fees get dropped, I'm sure Rachio will pick them up.


----------



## dpainter68

Maybe y'all can help me out with what I need to adjust on my Rachio. I picked up a bag of Lesco Moisture Manager today. This season will be the first season I've used it. I was thinking about adjusting the 'allowable depletion' to account for the moisture manager. Thoughts or recommendations? For those of you who use the moisture manager, how much are you typically able to cut back on running your irrigation system? Thanks!


----------



## dfw_pilot

I personally don't think you'll notice much difference with the LMM, at least at first. My bermuda is set to 70% allowed depletion and I'd recommend starting there, and then walking on your grass to see how it feels. Then adjust by 5% as needed.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I have used LMM and actually I put my first app down about a month ago. I look at it more as in insurance policy than anything else. I'm not sure how much it actually helps and everyones soil is different. There is no set in stone number that you will gain from using LMM. I would just play it by ear and adjust accordingly, I know that is what I plan on doing. In the heat of Summer I usually have to water every 3-4 days regardless.

If you have any other questions about LMM you can ask them here: Soil Surfactants/Wetting Agents


----------



## dpainter68

Thanks for the info. I haven't put mine down but will soon. I currently have my rachio set on 50% allowable depletion and will up that and see how it goes. And thanks for pointing out the other thread. I must've missed that one.


----------



## wardconnor

Some questions about Rachio. I have a Hunter

1. What is the max amount of zones you have have. I have like 12 currently and plan to add more zones.
2. Can you set the clock to water irregardless of any weather? I do not want to be laden to when it thinks it has rained last. Can I override the clock. 
3.Basically do I have full control or is it going to tell me how and when I can water? Kind of like Apple tells me how I should compute. I want freedom.


----------



## dfw_pilot

1) There is an 8 and 16 zone model.
2) I think you mean 'regardless' - Yes, there is fixed interval scheduling without input from the nearest weather station.
3) There are lots of controls with the unit!


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Some questions about Rachio. I have a Hunter
> 
> 1. What is the max amount of zones you have have. I have like 12 currently and plan to add more zones.
> 2. Can you set the clock to water irregardless of any weather? I do not want to be laden to when it thinks it has rained last. Can I override the clock.
> 3.Basically do I have full control or is it going to tell me how and when I can water? Kind of like Apple tells me how I should compute. I want freedom.


1. 8 or 16 zones

2. These are the scheduling options:

​
3. The app also works like a remote control for manual watering. You can tell it exactly which zone(s) to run and for how long - from anywhere in the world:

​


----------



## wardconnor

So you can not control it without a smartphone? No way to turn it on manually for testing purposes without a smart phone, tablet, etc?


----------



## dfw_pilot

https://app.rach.io

ETA: Standard browser access without a smartphone is what that link allows, no iDevice or tablet required.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> So you can not control it without a smartphone? No way to turn it on manually for testing purposes without a smart phone, tablet, etc?


There is limited local control on the Gen 2, but no dials. They focus the user experience on the mobile and web app.










For testing, I just turn on one zone at a time from my phone while I'm standing at the zone. It's great - maybe a one second delay, and no walking back and forth to the controller. :thumbup:


----------



## atc4usmc

They also are having a deal right now, $50 gift card with purchase:

http://mailchi.mp/rach/rachio-b-corp-certified-share-to-give-50-off-rachio-1330497?e=7eb3dbb9c5


----------



## Topcat

:thumbup: I am really loving my Rachio. I set the Rachio to do all the watering based on Flexible Monthly option. I got my first water bill since changing the settings about a month ago. This time last year my water bill was 15 dollars more. Right now Rachio waters about every 4 days, unless we get a substantial amount of rain, and if we do, then it skips a cycle. We've been averaging about 85 degrees, but the hotter weather has yet to come. It will be interesting to see what it adjust to when it heats up here.


----------



## kolbasz

Does it allow you to dial back the %water output? I have a rainbird with this option, but this ranchio is giving me a new itch to scratch


----------



## Mightyquinn

kolbasz said:


> Does it allow you to dial back the %water output? I have a rainbird with this option, but this ranchio is giving me a new itch to scratch


What do you mean specifically about the %water output?


----------



## kolbasz

I guess it is more a budgeting thing. Not really sure, something I know is on my dial that I never use. I was just sort of wondering as overall, but seems it would.

I think I may be getting one of these. If for nothing else than to use while adjusting. I know some of my pop-ups are dirty, so on and off has me running to the basement and back. Or, adjusting while water spurts from the ground. With this, it is a simple open app adjust...



Code:


Adjust Water Budget Percent
The Water Budget feature on the ESP lets you increase or
decrease the run times of all stations by a selected percentage.
You may adjust the run times as low as 10 percent
and as high as 200 percent. Adjustments must be
made in increments of 10 percentage points.
The percentages are calculated on the normal programmed
run times for each station. For example, if a station
is programmed to run for 10 minutes, and you set the
water budget percent to 80%, the station will run for 8 minutes
(80% of 10 minutes). If you set the water budget to
120%, that same station will run for 12 minutes (120% of
10 minutes).
The water budget feature can be useful for cutting back
watering during cool winter months, or for increasing watering
during periods of unusual heat. Keep in mind that
the percentage you set applies to all stations on both programs.
å Turn the dial to ADJUST WATER %.
ç The display shows the current water budget setting
(between 10% and 200%). A setting of 100% means
that all stations will run according to their normal programmed
run times.
é Press Ò or Ú to increase or decrease the percentage
in 10-point increments.
When water budgeting is set above or below 100 percent,
the words WATER BUDGET PERCENT will appear in the
top of the display.
To turn off water budgeting, repeat steps 1 to 3, and set
the percentage to 100%


----------



## g-man

Based on the description, all it is doing is adjusting your duration based on a percentage. Why would you do that? I dont know.

The rachio has different schedule techinques 1) a straight dummy fixed schedule, 2)a monthly adjusted straight schedule (tries to use less water in the spring than summer), 3) fully flexible

The fully flexible is to me the best feature of the rachio. You input your soil type, grass, nozzle precipitation rates, root depth, slope, sun/shade, etc. It then uses local weather data to determine the available moisture in your soil (evaporation rates and rain). Based on the moisture, then it determines when it should water (ie moisture less than 50%) and for how long to get the moisture back to 100%. More info here: http://support.rachio.com/article/386-flex-schedule and this one: http://support.rachio.com/article/304-advanced-zone-setttings

Once it is setup *correctly*, the fully flexible works really good. It really allows to set and forget.


----------



## kolbasz

with that schedule does it keep in mind not turning on in the middle of the day, perhaps while you are mowing? Just asking because it sounds like fully flexible sounds fully random...

but still super awesome


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> with that schedule does it keep in mind not turning on in the middle of the day, perhaps while you are mowing? Just asking because it sounds like fully flexible sounds fully random...
> 
> but still super awesome


Even with the "Flexible Daily" option, you can exclude watering on certain days of the week, or allow it to run on only even or odd days. You also specify a start time (e.g. 5:00am) - meaning it always starts at that time on the days it runs.


----------



## dfw_pilot

g-man said:


> Based on the description, all it is doing is adjusting your duration based on a percentage. Why would you do that? I dont know.


The answer is off topic for the Rachio, but a "seasonal adjustment" is a great feature for regular controllers that aren't smart/connected. After testing your system's output per zone, the adjustment is great for adding or subtracting irrigation when it rains, where 10% = 1/10 inch. If one inch per week is desired and on Tuesday it rains 4/10, set the percentage to 60%.


----------



## kolbasz

Rachio 133 if ordered through alexa


----------



## g-man

It only works for the 8 zone 2nd gen.

https://slickdeals.net/f/10342272-amazon-prime-w-alexa-rachio-2nd-generation-smart-sprinkler-controller-125-96


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Rachio 133 if ordered through alexa


And it looks like you get an additional $10 account credit if you order an Alexa deal from that page over $20...



​


----------



## kolbasz

this made me order one. need to get more efficient right?


----------



## ahartzell

How easy is it to do the whole ~1" days once per week with this controller? It seems as though it's marketed/designed to do a little here and there rather than one good soak once a week.


----------



## Mightyquinn

As long as you know the output of your zones you can pretty much set it up anyway you can think of.


----------



## dfw_pilot

The 1 inch per week is just a quick and dirty rule of thumb. *If* you have a weather station close to you (1/10 of a mile away) it will calculate the actual evaporation rate and required water based off rainfall. In other words, you'll worry less about the 1" per week mantra. However, the deep and infrequent methodology is already programmed into the unit. The only variable for you is tweaking the settings around the edges.


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> How easy is it to do the whole ~1" days once per week with this controller? It seems as though it's marketed/designed to do a little here and there rather than one good soak once a week.


It makes those decisions based on inputs for each zone...

Basic Inputs:
vegetation/grass type
soil type
sun exposure
nozzle precipitation rate
slope

Advanced Inputs:
available water
root depth
allowed depletion
distribution uniformity
crop coefficient

It uses all of those inputs in conjunction with local weather observations and forecasts to make watering decisions. Think of it as the Nest Learning Thermostat of irrigation controllers.


----------



## ahartzell

I think I'm about to buy one. Just didn't want it watering 0.02" three times per day rather than a good soak more every 5-7 days and adjust based on all that.


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> I think I'm about to buy one. Just didn't want it watering 0.02" three times per day rather than a good soak more every 5-7 days and adjust based on all that.


I use one because I like the mobile interface and I feel that over the long haul it will make better decisions than I would if I let it do its thing. That said, there is also nothing preventing you from using it on "fixed interval" scheduling where you tell it exactly when to water and how much. :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm about to buy one. Just didn't want it watering 0.02" three times per day rather than a good soak more every 5-7 days and adjust based on all that.
> 
> 
> 
> I use one because I like the mobile interface and I feel that over the long haul it will make better decisions than I would if I let it do its thing. That said, there is also nothing preventing you from using it on "fixed interval" scheduling where you tell it exactly when to water and how much. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Honestly it would probably do a better job than I could. I just want to say with the infrequent deep watering regimen as opposed to a little every day. Just wanted to make sure the Rachio could do that. If I buy it and then go to the fixed timing like I have now I just spent a lot of money to be able to get a mobile interface bc otherwise it's the same.


----------



## g-man

Read the links below. It does a better job than most of us do since it keeping track of the available water balance sheet. The 1in per week guideline is a simplification of the correct water calculation approaches.



g-man said:


> The rachio has different schedule techinques 1) a straight dummy fixed schedule, 2)a monthly adjusted straight schedule (tries to use less water in the spring than summer), 3) fully flexible
> 
> The fully flexible is to me the best feature of the rachio. You input your soil type, grass, nozzle precipitation rates, root depth, slope, sun/shade, etc. It then uses local weather data to determine the available moisture in your soil (evaporation rates and rain). Based on the moisture, then it determines when it should water (ie moisture less than 50%) and for how long to get the moisture back to 100%. More info here: http://support.rachio.com/article/386-flex-schedule and this one: http://support.rachio.com/article/304-advanced-zone-setttings
> 
> Once it is setup *correctly*, the fully flexible works really good. It really allows to set and forget.


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> Honestly it would probably do a better job than I could. I just want to say with the infrequent deep watering regimen as opposed to a little every day. Just wanted to make sure the Rachio could do that. If I buy it and then go to the fixed timing like I have now I just spent a lot of money to be able to get a mobile interface bc otherwise it's the same.


Here is everything you would ever want to know about manipulating the frequency/duration of Rachio Flex Daily schedules. They say adjusting the Crop Coefficient is the "best lever" for adjusting watering frequency... Increasing the Crop Coefficient increases watering frequency, decreasing the Crop Coefficient decreases watering frequency.

​
You could also adjust the Allowed Depletion %. Increasing it will increase the irrigation amount needed, which will increase the run time but decrease watering frequency. Decreasing it will decrease the irrigation amount needed, which will decrease the run time but increase watering frequency.

​
When you set it up, everything will go to default values, which is a good starting point, but there are basically half a dozen variables in the Rachio controller that you can change to influence irrigation frequency and run time. You are not going to be disappointed with how much control you have. Overwhelmed, probably - disappointed, no. :lol:

What's probably most impressive is the online support - I have never not found the answer I was looking for with a quick google search.


----------



## ahartzell

Sounds like down with crop coefficient and up with allowed depletion :lol:


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> Sounds like down with crop coefficient and up with allowed depletion :lol:


I wouldn't overthink it - they work. :thumbup:


----------



## monty

I've had a few sprinkler contractors out to price a new irrigation system, and only one is somewhat familiar with rachio. He suggested having a rain sensor installed along with it. Is this necessary with the rachio?


----------



## Ware

monty said:


> I've had a few sprinkler contractors out to price a new irrigation system, and only one is somewhat familiar with rachio. He suggested having a rain sensor installed along with it. Is this necessary with the rachio?


Sounds like he really is just "somewhat" familiar with Rachio. If there is a weather station within reasonable proximity to you, you shouldn't need a rain sensor. You can check the map at PWS Weather and/or invest in your own.

Here is what Rachio has to say about rain sensors...



> Rain sensors, by their nature, are reactive to rain events. This differs from Rachio's proactive approach of checking the local weather forecasts. Rachio takes these predictions and compares them to the Rain Skip threshold you select within the Rachio App.
> 
> Rain sensors are useful as a sort of "insurance policy" against inaccurate data from your local weather station(s). Unlike Rachio's Rain Skip feature, however, a schedule skip due to an activated rain sensor does not get recorded as rain savings.
> 
> The Rachio does not need a rain sensor to operate , but the unit can take the input from existing rain sensors - interrupting the [common wire] signal.
> 
> Rachio's Weather Intelligence features take a broader view of the weather, factoring in the last time the sprinkler system ran, the amount of precipitation since the last time the system ran, temperature that affects evaporation, forecast for precipitation rates until the next time your system can run, seasonality, and more.
> 
> A rain sensor can help , but is strictly supplemental.


----------



## monty

Ware said:


> Sounds like he really is just "somewhat" familiar with Rachio. If there is a weather station within reasonable proximity to you, you shouldn't need a rain sensor. You can check the map at PWS Weather and/or invest in your own.


Yea I think you are right that he is only somewhat familiar. I have a station about a mile away. Is that close enough?


----------



## g-man

Ware beat me to it. This is what I typed before he answered. Check WU too.

Go to PWS weather and see how close there is a weather station to your house. Less there one close by? If not, then go check weather underground for station, if not then I would recommend adding a weather station instead of the sensor in the future. The sensor just tells the controller, moisture or not (binary answer). The station tells the UV energy, solar energy, qty of rain, etc. See Ware thread around the weather stations.

If there is a WU station, then you could use www.cron-job.org to transfer the data to a PWS station via this website www.wufyi.com every 5 minutes or so. A bit of work setting up accounts, but it works.


----------



## chrismar

Some states/cities/towns/counties/etc require a rain sensor by code. Mine does. So even though the Rachio doesn't need one, you'll still be required to show one off. Whether or not it actually be connected and working is a different story.


----------



## monty

g-man said:


> Ware beat me to it. This is what I typed before he answered. Check WU too.
> 
> Go to PWS weather and see how close there is a weather station to your house. Less there one close by? If not, then go check weather underground for station, if not then I would recommend adding a weather station instead of the sensor in the future. The sensor just tells the controller, moisture or not (binary answer). The station tells the UV energy, solar energy, qty of rain, etc. See Ware thread around the weather stations.
> 
> If there is a WU station, then you could use www.cron-job.org to transfer the data to a PWS station via this website www.wufyi.com every 5 minutes or so. A bit of work setting up accounts, but it works.


Great to know about WU...I've got one of those about 1/3 of a mile away, and I'll have to set that up.


----------



## Ware

And I would say don't rule out supplying the contractor with the Rachio. I bought my own and just had my install contractor write the bid with a "customer supplied controller". You can catch them on sale sometimes.

From a wiring perspective, it's really no different than any other controller, so they shouldn't care - and when it comes time to do the setup, you'll want to do it from your mobile device anyway. Just make sure the contractor is there to troubleshoot in case there is a wiring issue, etc.

I think the contractor familiarity thing with the Rachio controllers is that they don't seem to be marketed through traditional supply house channels - sort of like Ecobee/Nest thermostats. There are some savvy contractors who see the benefits, but for the most part "smart control" is not on their radar yet.


----------



## chrismar

Ware said:


> You can catch them on sale sometimes.


Also, keep an eye on eBay. I just scored a brand new 16-zone gen2 for $125, including shipping. That's about 1/2 price.


----------



## monty

Ware said:


> And I would say don't rule out supplying the contractor with the Rachio. I bought my own and just had my install contractor write the bid with a "customer supplied controller". You can catch them on sale sometimes.
> 
> From a wiring perspective, it's really no different than any other controller, so they shouldn't care - and when it comes time to do the setup, you'll want to do it from your mobile device anyway. Just make sure the contractor is there to troubleshoot in case there is a wiring issue, etc.
> 
> I think the contractor familiarity thing with the Rachio controllers is that they don't seem to be marketed through traditional supply house channels - sort of like Ecobee/Nest thermostats. There are some savvy contractors who see the benefits, but for the most part "smart control" is not on their radar yet.


I will be supplying my own, and it looks like i can get the 8 zone on ebay for around $150-160. I'll keep my eye out for any better deals.


----------



## Mudokon

Quick Question:

I saw that the Rachio has like 8 zones it can control:

I have 4 zones in the backyard and 2 in the front yard, is there a way to control both those or do I have to buy TWO?


----------



## dfw_pilot

So if you have six zones, that's less than eight, so one 8-zone unit would work, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Ware

You can control all 6 zones with one Rachio as long as you can get the control wiring for all valves to a single location.


----------



## Mudokon

Thought so, yeah not sure how to get wiring to run allllll the way from the front to the backyard, but that would be amazing!


----------



## Guest

Just a heads up the rachio gen 2 is on woot for 125 today! Kind of thinking of grabbing one myself.


----------



## cnet24

firefighter11 said:


> Just a heads up the rachio gen 2 is on woot for 125 today! Kind of thinking of grabbing one myself.


Nice! Good callout. You should throw this over in the "Hot Deals" thread.


----------



## Guest

cnet24 said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up the rachio gen 2 is on woot for 125 today! Kind of thinking of grabbing one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Good callout. You should throw this over in the "Hot Deals" thread.
Click to expand...

Will do! Forgot all about that thread.


----------



## Ware

Looks like Rachio has announced some new software features for this season...

*Improved Home screen navigation. *
Access critical information at a glance. Navigating the Home screen is quick and easy with our new tabbed layout, featuring zones, schedules and history right at your fingertips. Additionally, see which schedules are set to run and what Weather Intelligence skips are planned with Up Next - a new feature designed to help you monitor and manage the needs of your landscape!








*Expanded Remote control.*
We've taken category-leading watering control and further enhanced it with all-new controls that enable you to run, pause, and skip back and forth through zones. Get even more customized control with Quick Run, where you can easily order zones, set run times, and manage your zone queue. Only the Rachio Remote offers control this precise!








*Refined Weather Intelligence™.*
Get Rachio-exclusive accuracy with the most advanced weather technology on the market. The new, EXCLUSIVE wind skip feature improves efficiency by making sure your system only waters when the moisture can be optimally absorbed. Enhanced, continuous monitoring stays on top of changing conditions to keep you informed of planned adjustments.








*Optimized schedule options.*
Maximize savings and efficiency by watering only at the most ideal time of day. Rachio will automatically adjust scheduled start times to end watering before sunrise or begin after sunset, depending on your preference. Let your dewy lawn greet the neighbors as they pick up the morning paper!








*Get to know the full list of updates and changes on our support site!*


----------



## fusebox7

Looks like some great new features that people have been asking for: https://support.rachio.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000355668

I particularly like:
- pause/resume feature
- wind skip feature


----------



## Mightyquinn

I got the emails today but haven't had a chance to look them over yet. Looks great so far!!


----------



## g-man

I don't like that they changed the custom nozzle setup. Instead it being global, it is done at each zone and it is buried in the advance settings.


----------



## Kballen11

Looks like there is a new generation of Rachio, https://www.rachio.com/rachio-3. Anyone that has the second gen model. Do you think it is worth purchasing the 3rd gen or are the differences not worth the cost?


----------



## chrismar

Kballen11 said:


> Looks like there is a new generation of Rachio, https://www.rachio.com/rachio-3. Anyone that has the second gen model. Do you think it is worth purchasing the 3rd gen or are the differences not worth the cost?


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2024


----------



## Kballen11

chrismar said:


> Kballen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there is a new generation of Rachio, https://www.rachio.com/rachio-3. Anyone that has the second gen model. Do you think it is worth purchasing the 3rd gen or are the differences not worth the cost?
> 
> 
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2024
Click to expand...

Awesome, exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Bump.

I like mine a lot. I'm old school. I've had a Gen 1 since Spring 2014. 16 zone, 13 in use. May add and reconfigure next summer.


----------

